# Gummycharged GBE 2.0 - missing battery icons and no lock screen



## musasabi (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just got my new Samsung Charge from Verizon and slapped Gummycharged 2.0 GBE on it. I had a Charge for a while running an older Gummycharged, and everything was lovely till that phone just stopped working all together. Now my new one is up and running sans two interesting traits.

One, I'm missing the battery icon from the system tray.

Two, the phone never locks. I tap the power button, the screen shuts off, tap it again, and it opens right up to the home screen. No matter what the elapsed time, or if it just times out and shuts the screen off, it won't prompt me with a lock screen when I press the power button.

My method for install was flashing the 0817 CWM Odin then installing Gummy via the CWM recovery menu.

Any insights?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Read the OP. Those are known issues in TSM Parts. Go into TSM Parts, toggle disable on and off for those two things, and they'll start working.


----------

